
Exoscale Swiss cloud provider under DDOS attack - medecau
https://status.exoscale.ch/incidents/4567c6f2-8f82-4a99-949c-92485e4003df/
======
sschueller
More detail:

Hi,

We are reaching out today with unfortunate news. We have been contacted by a
criminal organization which indicated that they are targeting Exoscale and its
customers with a DDOS attack.

"We asked ____for ransom. They ignored us. And YOU helped them to mitigate.
Now, your guilt, we are coming for you. We are waiting for __ __BTC to be paid
on __ __or we will start kicking all your customers offline. One by one. Or
more at once. So far we kicked your site offline a few times, you noticed
that. We will wait until Monday. In meantime, to prove we are serious, we will
launch a few more attacks - on your site and sites of some of your customers
of which you are proud of. "

While the "protection" fee mentioned here might not seem much, such
organizations are well known for using that as a bait to test for an
organization's spending ability and escalating. We intend not to comply with
the request and to take the following actions:

Switch our static properties to a CDN hostRemove all external company logos
from our home pageBlock traffic to affected IPs as attacks are ongoing to
limit the impact

As a customer, you are strongly encouraged to use a CDN host for static
properties and we will communicate on a regular basis as the events unfold,
your primary source of information will remain
[https://status.exoscale.ch](https://status.exoscale.ch)

Sincerely, your devoted Exoscale Team.

[http://mailchi.mp/exoscale/ddos-attack-
underway](http://mailchi.mp/exoscale/ddos-attack-underway)

